# Fischen in Kanada



## Ansgar (30. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

okay - mir ist das klar, dass es zu diesem Thema generell bereits eine Trillion Homepages, Themen, Beitraege, usw gibt. Das man in Kanada generell angeln kann ist mir auch klar. 
Moechte dieses Thema etwas spezifischer halten - und waere dankbar darueber auch etwas spezifischere Antworten zu bekommen.

Also, ich bin gerade mal wieder nach 3 Wochen in US und Kanada zurueckgekommen - war leider begrenzt auf die Gegend um die grossen Seen, z.B. Chicago, Toronto, etc.
Da mir Kanada doch mal wieder gut gefallen hat, habe ich mir gedacht, es waere mal an der Zeit den Trip, den ich immer mal vorhatte noch mal zu machen: 4 Wochen per Kanu irgendeinen Fluss runter und fischen, campen, etc.

Meine spezifische Frage ist: Wer hat so etwas schon mal gemacht und kann einen Fluss empfehlen? Wie siehts z.B. mit dem Yukon aus? 
Wo kann man da Kanus und Gear mieten und hunderte km flussabwaerts wieder abgeben? Mir geht es hauptsaechlich um Abenteuer und ich will nicht an irgendwelchen fiesen Industriegebieten/Minen oder was immer vorbeipaddeln... Und ich will auch nicht mit 1000 anderen Touris in ner langen Reihe da rumpaddeln...
Ausserdem will ich fischen, idealerweise auf Lachse. Und man muss da ueberall campen duerfen - bin nicht an irgendwelchen $500 per Nacht lodges oder so interessiert - wo reiche Touris nen Zwischenstop von ihrem 2 taegigen Adventure Trip einlegen um den bei Sonnenuntergang an ihrem Kir Royal zu nippen. 

Interessant waeren auch generelle Hinweise bezgl Jahreszeit (vermutlich Sommer), Muecken, anderem notwendigem Gear, anderen interessanten FIschen, etc., etc.
Ausserdem wie sieht es in Kanada mit (Schreck-) Schusswaffen aus - darf man die einfuehren oder nicht (zwecks Baerenabschreckung) oder was gibt es sonst fuer Alternativen.

Also, danke vorab & all the best
Ansgar

PS: Alaska waere auch interessant! Habe das hier nur mal Kanada spezifisch gemacht, da ich mir all die Tips zum Heilbutt angeln in Alaska oder Lachs-Lodge fischen ersparen wollte, die mich ueberhaupt nicht interessieren...


----------



## Dart (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> okay - mir ist das klar, dass es zu diesem Thema generell bereits eine Trillion Homepages, Themen, Beitraege, usw gibt. Das man in Kanada generell angeln kann ist mir auch klar.
> Moechte dieses Thema etwas spezifischer halten - und waere dankbar darueber auch etwas spezifischere Antworten zu bekommen.
> ...


Hoffe ich konnte dir wenigstens ein wenig weiterhelfen, im Fachbuchhandel, solltest du auch Literatur zu den Yukon  Zuflüssen finden. 
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Karstein (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

Hi Ansgar,

hast ´ne PN zum Thema Yukon. 

Solltest Dich statt für Yukon für Vancouver Island entscheiden, säch Bescheid.

Greetz

Karsten


----------



## Ansgar (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

Hi Dart - vielen Dank fuer die Hinweise - das ist schon erstmal richtig hilfreich! Da habe ich wenigstens mal einen Ansatzpunkt...

Hi Karsten - danke! Super Geschichte. Du hast auch ne PM zurueck...
Nee- in Vancouver Island gibt es zu viele aggressive Puma's - habe da neulich (im Flieger nach USA) mal einen Film drueber gesehen... 40% aller Puma Attacken weltweit angeblich auf Vancouver Island. Angeblich da dort Kleinwild fehlt (hat's nicht auf die Insel gepackt) und die jungen Pumas noch nicht in der Lage sind Hirsche zu reissen... Das faende ich eher ungeil, da mitten in der Wildnis so nen Puma zu treffen der es dann echt gezielt auf mich abgesehen hat :q:q:q (Und ich bin eigentlich nicht superaengstlich - aber irgendwo ist es denn auch mal gut...) Klar gibt es ueberall gefaehrliche Tiere, aber normalerweise passt man nicht in deren Beuteschema oder kann wenigstens irgendwie weg. Aber die haben es auf einen abgesehen und anscheinend springen einen Pumas - diese Feiglinge! - immer von hinten an und beissen einem sofort in den Hals, da ist also in der Regel gleich Feierabend - finde ich nicht so super...:q:q Und weglaufen oder auf Baeume klettern ist bei Pumas auch echt schlecht...
Angeblich sind Pumas in der Lage einem ausgewachsenem Hirsch mit einem Biss das Genick zu brechen - waren ein paar Video-Sequenzen dabei, die waren richtig cool. Da springt der alte Puma 10m durch die Luft... Kann den Film echt empfehlen - weiss nur leider den Namen nicht mehr...

Nur mal so am Rande - In der Zwischenzeit hat mir jemand erzaehlt er haette so einen Trip mal in Nordschweden gemacht, das soll auch gut abgehen... Aber das ist glaube ich denn ein anderes Mal dran...

Vielleicht weiss sonst jemand auch noch was?

Also, vielen Dank
Ansgar


----------



## prophet12 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

Die Grossmänner aus Kiel (die haben einen Angelladen), die waren im Frühjahr dort, nur zum Fischen, vielleicht hast Du mal die Möglichkeit in Kiel vorbei zu schauen.
Die würden Dir bestimmt ein paar Tips geben.


----------



## Dart (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Hi Dart - vielen Dank fuer die Hinweise - das ist schon erstmal richtig hilfreich! Da habe ich wenigstens mal einen Ansatzpunkt...


Gern geschehen....freue mich schon auf den zukünftigen Reisebericht:k
Einen allgemeinen Tipp hab ich noch, mach solche Touren besser nicht allein, du bist da fernab von jeder Zivilisation.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Sockeye (3. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

Hallo Ansgar,

ich weiss ja nicht wie Du drauf bist und was Du Dir da so vorstellst. Aber, wenn Du schon Muffe vor den niedlichen Kätzchen um Vancouver hast, dann vergiss Alaska und den Youcon.

Die Meklenbuger Seeen Platte wäre da eine Alternative..|supergri

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Karstein (3. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

LOL @ Alex & Ansgar!!! 

Also auf Vancouver Island hatten wir zwar Puma-Warnschilder gesehen, aber die Burschen sind dermaßen scheu, dass ´ne Sichtung einem 6er im Lotto gleicht. Viel mehr die Pest sind die Schwarzbären ab August, die siehst täglich am Lachsfluss die toten Lachse nach Laich abschnüffeln.

Angst hatten wir selbst bei dem dicken Schwarzen - 30m am anderen Ufer mit witternden Nüstern -nie, die kennen homo sapiens mittlererweile auch, besonders mit obskuren Wedelbewegungen am Fluss.

Aber @ Ansgar: bist halt Consulter und legst zu viel Merk auf Riskmanagement! :m

PS: melde Dich mal beim nächsten Germany-Aufenthalt in unserer Nähe an, dann schnacken wir mal und gucken selbstgedrehten Selbstfilm zu B.C.!


----------



## hardliner (3. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

Wie wärs mit einem Kanutrip von Whitehorse nach Dawson?
Ich war 1996 dort, sehrsehr schön!
Kanus und Ausrüstung usw gibts hier:
http://www.kanoepeople.com/customs.html
Die Strecke ist ca. 706 Kilometer lang.


----------



## Gernod (3. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

Hallo Ansgar,
beim lesen des ersten Posts hatte ich gedacht, ich könnte dir eine von meinen Touren empfehlen, die ich in den letzen Jahren mit dem Kanu in Alaska und Kanada gemacht habe. Als ich dann deinen Beitrag zu den Pumas auf Vancouver Island gelesen habe, war mein spontaner Gedanke dagegen: lass das besser mit einem selbst organisierten trip im Yukon oder Alaska. Ich habe selbst schon im Baum gesessen, während unten die Grizzly-Mama ihre Tatzen in die Rinde gegraben hat. Da fand ich Vancouver Island echt entspannt.
Insofern erscheint mir ein Roadside Trip (dazu gibt es massenhaft Berichte) oder eine kommerzielle Tour doch eher geeignet.
Gruss 
Gernod


----------



## Ansgar (4. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

Also, Maenners - nun mal wieder entspannen hier sonst lach ich mich noch weg... |supergri|supergri|supergri 

Sockeye - Was ist Youcon? Kenne nur Yukon... 

Aber mal wieder zurueck zum Thema: 
Da ich EXPLIZIT nach EINEM FLUSS TYP YUKON gefragt habe - also OFFENSICHTLICH gar nicht nach VANCOUVER ISLAND will - muss ich mich denn ja nicht GERADE DARAUF beschraenken- insbesondere wenn ich GANZ ALASKA UND KANADA zur Auswahl habe, oder??? 
Und wenn ich gewusst haette dass dann Leute den halbernst gemeinten Kommentar bezgl der Pumas da als Gegenstand nehmen, mir ZU MEINEM EIGENTLICHEN VORHABEN keinen Input zu geben... 
Wenn natuerlich nach Meinung der grossen Alaska und Kanada Experten hier Vancouver Island der einzige Platz in der ganzen Welt ist an dem man Kanu fahren kann dann kann ich gerne meine Meinung noch mal ueberdenken???? |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Und nur mal am Rande fuer die ganz harten Jungs hier: weil ein Puma kleiner ist als z.B. ein Baer heisst es nicht, dass er einen nicht killen kann... Wenn der nen ausgewachsenen Hirsch killt... Ausserdem: Auch ne Trichterspinne kann einen umlegen - die Gleichung grosses Tier = besonders gefaehrlich ist totaler Quatsch... Und wer keinen Respekt vor wilden Tieren hat, der bezahlt irgendwann den Preis - aber ist natuerlich geiler vorher den grossen harten Helden zu markieren... 
Koennt mit dem Bullshit ja die Leute zutexten, die sie fuer den Film ueber Vancouver Island gezeigt haben - insbesondere der eine Typ, der sein halbes Gesicht und ein Auge verloren hat ist bestimmt fuer solche coolen Sprueche dankbar... So nach dem Motto "Mann gut es war kein Baer..."  |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri  -  Hahaha, manche Leute sind so cool...  |supergri |supergri |supergri 
Von mir aus koennt ihr hier noch weiter 10 Seiten lang abschnacken wie cool ihr alle seid und wie wenig Angst ihr vor noch groesseren Tieren habt (Um die es hier ueberhaupt nicht ging, nur mal so am Rande... Sonst kann ich mir hier selber auch noch 100 Seiten Gelaber reinstellen ueber die Gefaehrlichkeit der australischen Tierwelt der ich mich bei jedem Angeltrip aussetze...|supergri|supergri|supergri).  
Nuetzt mir leider fuer mein Vorhaben ueberhaupt nichts - aber immer Feuer frei, Jungs... |supergri|supergri|supergri

Und ansonsten sind hier BEITRAEGE ZUM THEMA weiter gerne gesehen... 

Cheers
Ansgar

PS: Danke Hardliner fuer den Tip und Karsten - klar ich melde mich.

PPS: Fuer die Jungs die ausser cooler Sprueche auch noch ein bisschen Interesse bezgl des Phaenomens der Attacken durch Puma's auf Vancouver Island haben empfehle ich mal das hier in Google einzutickern "Cougar attacks Vancouver Island" - z.B. der 4te Link "Beier's list of Mountain Lion Attacks" ist ganz lesenswert...


----------



## hardliner (5. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

Ganz vergessen, ich hab da noch ne Tour gemacht u.a mit Boardie Raloeck in Alaska, waren auch 700 Kilometer. Die Tour führte von Fairbanks einen kleinen Fluss hinab, der dann nach 2/3 der Strecke in den Yukon führt. Zivilisation gleich null.
Hier hab ich einen kleinen Bericht erstellt:
http://www.asv-posenkieker.de/Alaska/Alaska2002_1.htm
Bei Fragen meld dich #h


----------



## Ansgar (5. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

Moin hardliner,

vielen Dank fuer den Link - das schau ich mir gleich mal an. Sieht gut aus - und noch ein paar andere relevant links zum Thema!
Hoert sich an als waerst Du nicht ganz unerfahren bezgl der ganzen Thematik... :q

Danke auch fuer das Angebot bezgl Fragen! Ich werde da evtl auf Dich noch mal bezgl der Fragen in meinem allerersten Posting zurueckkommen, sollte ich da in Deinem Bericht keine Antwort drauf finden (wenn ich darf)...

Und uebrigends auch danke fuer das Konzentrieren auf das Beantworten meiner Frage und der eigentlichen Location :q#6

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Stonie (5. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

Hey Aussie #h

hier kannst auch nen super genialen Film von der Tour von Hardliner sehen...

Hardliners Alaska - Tour

Hoffe das verlinken ist ok, da es aber eh in der AB - Videodatenbank liegt 

Cya
Markus


----------



## Karstein (5. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

Hey Ansgar, sei mal ein wenig unverkrampft oder halt wie Du immer propagierst: "don´t worry." Oder so. 

Hast schon mit Norwegen Kontakt aufgenommen? Der Kerl lebt noch, trotz Kanu und Yukon.


----------



## Sockeye (5. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

Ok Ansgar,

da ich mal davon ausgehe, das Du nicht wahnsinnig genug bist in Alaska alleine lospaddeln zu wollen, kann ich Dir nur eine organisierte Tour empfehlen.

Erstens, weil Du die gesamte Ausrüstung nicht selber mit dem Flieger aus Australien oder sonstwoher als Übergepäck mitschleppen kannst, zweitens sollte immer ein zweites Kanu mit dabei sein und drittens wer holt Dich am Ausstiegspunkt ab?

1. Anbieter
Da gibt es viele Anbieter die solche Touren den Yukon runter in Alaska oder von Whitehorse aus anbieten. Googeln macht schlau.

2. Jahreszeit:

Für Alaska, würde ich Anfang Juni nehmen, da hier das trokenste Wetter herrscht. Der Untere Yucon hat dann weniger Wasser und die Schneeschmelze ist nicht so stark. Lachse wirst Du eher weniger fangen, da nur die Sockeyes da sind. Für den oberen Yukon ist der September ein klasse Monat. Strohtrocken, aber etwas kälter mit einem traumhaften "Indian Summer" mit guten Chancen auf Humpys und Silberlachs.

3. Wumme
Generell kannst Du, eine gültige Waffenbesitzkarte vorausgesetzt, deine Jagdwaffe in die USA bzw. Kanada einführen. Du musst sie ordnungsgemäß anmelden und als Sondergepäck deklarieren. Nimmt ewas mehr Zeit am Zoll und Imigration in Anspruch, aber es machen viele Jäger.

3.1 Wumme gegen Bären
Vergiss es.

4. Mücken
Sie werden Dich töten. Im September in Kanada nicht, da ist es schon zu kalt. Aber ansonsten sei darauf gefasst, in der Dämmerung und Morgens von milliarden dieser Biester als Frhüstück deklariert zu werden. Auf jeden Fall ein Mosquito Hut und ein paar Liter Autan mitnehmen.

Weitere Tipps:
Überleg Dir gut mit wem (als Begleitung) Du eine solche Tour machen willst. 

Empfehlenswert ist ein Sateliten Telefon mit GPS Reciever. Gerade diesen Sommer ist einer Gruppe ihr Kanu gekentert, samt Zelten und Proviant. Das Gerümpel war so schnell den Yucon runter, dass nichts mehr zu retten war. Nur mit GPS bewaffnet haben sie sich zu Fuß zum nur 80 Meilen entfernten Highway aufgemacht. Zum Glück hatten sie noch weiteren Proviant aus dem zweiten Kanu. Damit haben sie ihren 14-tägigen Fußmarsch überlebt. Auch hat sich niemand verletzt und kein Bär hat sich auf ihre Fersen geheftet.

P.S.
Ich will ja Deine niedlichen Kuschelkatzen ja nicht schlecht machen, aber vor den großen Braunen habe ich einfach mehr Respekt, vor Allem nachdem man vor ein Paar Jahren von zwei Anglern genau am Ufer gegenüber unserer 500$ Lachsangellodge nur noch ihre Stiefel gefunden hatte. Die Füße waren noch drin.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Ansgar (5. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

@ Stonie - vielen Dank, das werde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen. Die pix auf der Homepage sahen schon echt gut aus.

@ Sockeye - danke fuer die Info! Passt doch... Ein oder 2 Beispiele fuer renommierte Anbieter waeren klasse? Klar kann ich auch googlen - tue ich eh. Aber wenn Du Dich da so gut auskennst weisst Du ja vielleicht den einen oder anderen...
Wusste nicht, dass Du eine $500 Angellodge hast - und es tut mir leid, wenn mein urspruenglicher Text in dem es um das Vermeiden einer solchen ging Dich betroffen gemacht hat. Ich geh auch mal in Angellodges - aber fuer diesen Trip will ich damit halt nichts zu tun haben. Soll halt ein Abenteuer Trip sein. Hat nichts mit Deiner Lodge zu tun. 
Generell sind Baeren sicher individuell gefaehrlicher als Pumas - und die Tatsache, dass ich auch vor Pumas Respekt habe, heisst nicht, dass ich nicht vor Baeren noch mehr Respekt habe. 

@all: Um das noch einmal klar zu machen: Generell glaube ich, dass eine respektvolle Haltung gegenueber wilden Tieren die beste Voraussetzung ist um die Begegnung zu uerberleben. Und in meiner Meinung ist demnach Respekt vor wilden Tieren die beste Grundeinstellung fuer eine Alaska Tour - und nicht der Anlass eine Tour deshalb nicht durchzufuehren. 
Am Ende aller Tage geht hier JEDEM von uns die Pumpe wenn sich ein Baer, ein Puma, ein Wolf oder eine giftige Schlange naehert. Da kann man vorher gesagt haben was man will und wer das nicht zugibt macht sich selbst was vor. Ich hatte bereits nahe Begegnungen mit potentiell todbringenden Tieren - und das trifft einen bis ins tiefste Mark, bis in das innerste Innere das man sich vorstellen kann...
Und meiner Erfahrung nach dauert es oft einige Zeit, eine Geisteshaltung zu finden in der man akzeptiert, dass die Natur evtl staerker ist als man selber und man evtl heute zum letzten Mal auf dieser Erde wandelt... 
Mein Kommentar bezgl der Pumas basiert auf der interessanten wissenschaftlichen Tatsache, dass 40% aller Puma Attacken auf einem vergleichsweise winzigen Fleckchen Erde stattfinden - ungefaehr so als wuerden alle australischen Hai-Attacken im Hafen von Melbourne stattfinden... Das Risiko fuer einen ausgewachsenen Menschen Opfer eines Pumas, Baeren, Hai, Schlange, Krokodil, Loewen,... zu werden ist deutlich geringer als Opfer des taeglichen Strassenverkehrs zu werden. Daher besteht sicher kein Grund zur Sorge. Ich wollte nur von Anfang an nicht nach Vancouver Island und habe das halbernst (aus gegebenem Anlass des kuerzlich gesehen Films) hinzugefuegt. Falls sich jetzt irgendjemand mit Reiseplaenen nach Vancouver Island beaengstigt gefuehlt hat moechte ich mich fuer diese unrealistisch ueberzogen dargestellte Gefahr entschuldigen - you will be fine...

@ Karsten @ at all: No worries :q:q

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## hardliner (6. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Ok Ansgar,
> 
> da ich mal davon ausgehe, das Du nicht wahnsinnig genug bist in Alaska alleine lospaddeln zu wollen, kann ich Dir nur eine organisierte Tour empfehlen.
> 
> ...


Unglücke passieren immer wieder. So hatten wir von 2 Kanus gehört, die damals den Lake Laberge überquerten. Als sie mitten auf dem See waren, stieß eine heftige Windbö die Boote um. Keiner hat je das Festland lebend betreten. Und Recht hast Du Ansgar. Unachtsamkeit und unnötiger Respekt der Natur gegenüber sind der größte Feind auf der Tour.
Wir hatten auch eine Bärenbegegnung.
Wir hatten auf einer Sandbank unser Zelt aufgeschlagen. Die anderen hatten sich schon ins Zelt verkrümelt. Ich wollte noch schnell meine Füsse im Yukon baden, als ich ein rascheln am 20 Meter entfernten Festland vernahm. Ich stand auf und ging vorsichtshalber zurück zu den beiden Zelten. Als ich an den Zelten angekommen war, drehte ich mich um und sah dort einen Braunbären stehen. Die anderen, die ich vorsichtig alarmiert hatte, glaubten mir erst nicht, aber ich schaute in reichlich verdatterte Gesichter, als sie ihre Köpfe aus den beiden Zelten steckten. Wir konnten den Bären riechen hören. Mann war das ein Geräusch. Das werd ich nie vergessen.
Wir fingen an, Steine aneinander zu schlagen und nach kurzer Zeit entschied sich der Bär, wieder im Dickicht zu verschwinden.

Ich will Sockeye nicht auf die Füsse treten, sondern nur meine Erlebnisse/Erfahrungen schilden|wavey:
Empfehlungen zu Ausrüster hab ich auch schon gegeben.
Für Kanada:http://www.kanoepeople.com/customs.html
Für Alaska, wenn Du Dich für unsere damalige Tour entscheidest:http://www.angelfire.com/de/kanualaska/
Peter ist ein deutscher Auswanderer der Dich zum Fluß bringt und auch von dort wieder abholt. Kanus kannst Du bei beiden ausleihen.
#h


----------



## Ansgar (6. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

Hi Hardliner,

danke nochmals fuer die weiteren Tips.

So wie Du die Tour beschreibst hatte ich das auch vor. Kanu und Ausruestung leihen und ab. Mein Kanu will ich nicht mitbringen, das stimmt. Natuerlich GPS Phone usw - aber das ist ja hier genau so.

Jo, will die Tour mit nem guten alten Kumpel machen, der schon diverseste Trips in der Wildnis hinter sich hat. Der hat auch schon Erfahrungen z.B. vom Trekking fuer Wochen ganz alleine in Nordschweden usw. Ganz alleine hatte ich das nicht vor...

Will ja gar keinen Baeren abknallen hab ja nur gefragt ob das notwendig ist. Wenn es nicht notwendig ist um so besser... Bin ja kein Trophaenjaeger und habe auch keinen Spass daran Tiere niederzumetzeln... Will nur nicht gegessen werden und ne solide Wumme gibt einem zumindestens ne Chance im Falle eines Falles... Was nen Bueffel stoppt stoppt auch nen Baeren denke ich mal... Aber idealerweise weicht man einfach aus und gut ist... 

Moskito zeug, camping gear, Schwimmwesten, erweiterten Verbandskasten, usw usw habe ich alles. 

Niemand will irgendwem auf die Fuesse treten - hier geht es nur um Info bezgl. Kanu Trip in Kanada oder Alaska, und jeder der was sinnvolles dazu beitragen kann soll das bitte gerne tun - dazu habe ich ja das Thema aufgemacht...

Das mit dem Peter hoert sich ganz gut an - schaun wir mal.

Ja, so ne Baerenbegegnung ist nicht witzig... Stelle ich mir auch abenteuerlich vor... Und das Du das nicht mehr vergisst ist mir auch klar... Kann alle meine zweifelhaften Erlebnisse vor mir so klar sehen als waere es gestern... Alles nicht schoen und eine Begegnung mit einem uebermaessig neugierigen oder gar aggressiven Baereen macht da wohl keine Ausnahme... 

Also, danke nochmal & all the best
Ansgar

PS: Nehme an Sockeye meinte das mit dem 2ten Kanu in dem Sinne, dass ein anderer Typ in dem 2ten Kanu sitzt... Der kann einen dann aufgreifen wenn man selber kentert oder so... Also war der Tip - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe - minimum 2 Mann mit je ein Kanu. Auf jeden Fall nicht alleine... So habe ich das verstanden... 
Ist vielleicht ein Trade - off? Ein Kanu steuert sich oft besser mit 2 Mann in einem Kanu aber wenn der Fluss nicht zu fies ist, kann man sicher 2 Mann in 2 Kanus unterbringen - macht evtl auch wegen Gepaeck Sinn, wenn man viel Zeugs mitschleppt?


----------



## hardliner (6. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*



Ansgar schrieb:


> PS: Nehme an Sockeye meinte das mit dem 2ten Kanu in dem Sinne, dass ein anderer Typ in dem 2ten Kanu sitzt... Der kann einen dann aufgreifen wenn man selber kentert oder so... Also war der Tip - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe - minimum 2 Mann mit je ein Kanu. Auf jeden Fall nicht alleine... So habe ich das verstanden...
> Ist vielleicht ein Trade - off? Ein Kanu steuert sich oft besser mit 2 Mann in einem Kanu aber wenn der Fluss nicht zu fies ist, kann man sicher 2 Mann in 2 Kanus unterbringen - macht evtl auch wegen Gepaeck Sinn, wenn man viel Zeugs mitschleppt?



Alleine ein beladenes Kanu?
Das geht, ist aber Kraftaufwand hoch 10, dabei bleibt der Spaß auf der Stecke, das ist keulerei.
Lieber 1 Kanu. Dort bekommt man locker alles Gepäck hinein. Wir haben uns sogar den Luxus gegönnt und Faltstühle mitgenommen :q


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (6. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

#hNamd!

Machen nächstes Jahr genau das selbe#6. Direktflug bei Condor Von Frankfurt nach Whitehorse (YT). Für die Tour gibt es ein Standard-Werk: "Dieter Reinmuth- Der Weg ist das Ziel: Yukon".
Habe schon einiges vorbereitet, frag ruhig!

http://de.naturetoursyukon.com/
http://www.upnorth.yk.ca/Default.aspx?cid=9&lang=DE&season=Summer&section=multiday&isModule=False
http://www.wolf-adventure-tours.de/de/nav04.htm


----------



## Ansgar (6. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

Hallo Onkel Klabauter #h

Vielen Dank auch an Dich fuer die Hinweise - da bin ich ja schon mal gespannt, was bei Eurer Tour rauskommt. Bei mir ist es nicht ganz sicher ob naechstes Jahr oder erst das danach. 
Naechstes Jahr wollten wir naemlich eigentlich noch mal nen laengeren Light tackle Trip machen auf grosse Mack's und so...

Ich werde Deine Links mal durschauen und das Buch mal bei Amazon angucken. 

Melde mich vielleicht mal wenn Du mit Deiner Tourplanung recht fortgeschritten bist - dann kann ich mal checken, was Du alles so mitbringst und auf welche Eventualitaeten Ihr Euch da noch so vorbereitet.

Danke nochmal & all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (9. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

@ Ansgar

Hier mal meine Eckdaten nach Planung:
- 23 Tage gesamt, inkl.Flug; von Ende Mai bis Mitte Juni
- Strecke von Whitehorse (bei noch vereistem Lake Laberge von Johnsons Crossing, Teslin River) nach Dawson; 730 km, ca. 15 Tage
-mit gechartertem Kleinbus zurück
- Fischarten sind Regenbogenforelle (Wildform!!!), Seesaibling und Hecht, mit gaaaanz viel Glück auch die ersten aufsteigenden "Kings" (wir sind recht früh im Jahr dort)
- die ganze Sache soll 1200 € p.P. nicht übersteigen (eine Outdoor-Ausrüstung ist nämlich bereits vorhanden).

Mit der Thematik "Bären" und "Gefahren im eiskalten Wasser" sollte man aber schon vertraut sein.
Hoffe meine mehrjährige Skandinavien-Erfahrung wird mir von Nutzen sein

LG, Euer Onkel


----------



## Sockeye (10. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

Moin,

ich habe diese Strecke noch nicht befahren. Mir wurde aber gesagt, man sollte diese Tour mit mindestens 4 Personen un 2 Kanus unternehmen.

Ich besitze leider keine Lodge, ich bin nur dort hin und wieder zu Besuch.

Als Alternative mit ruhigem Gewässer und der Möglichkeit eine 1-wöchigen Rundtrip mit dem Kanu zu machen, bietet sich das etwa 10.000 qKm große Swanson Seen Gebiet an. Dort sind tausende von kleineren und größeren Seen mit Bächen und Zwischenläufen oder aber kurzen Trage-Strecken verbunden. In einigen Seen sind Inseln mit Bären-sicheren Plätzen zum Campen. Dort ist ein phantastisches Angeln auf Forellen, Dollies und im Swanson River auf Silberlachs möglich. Dort findest Du einsame Natur, Bären, Elche, Otter, Biber und Loons.

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Trip von meiner Frau und mir:
















Tipps zu den Routen findest Du hier: http://www.dnr.state.ak.us/parks/aktrails/ats/ken/swanson.htm

oder 

hier: http://kenai.fws.gov/overview/maps/pdf/swanson.pdf

Kanu Vermietung und Liefer-Abholservice: http://www.alaskacanoetrips.com/ 

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Stefan S (23. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

Hallo Ansgar,
bevor ich ins Familienleben eingestiegen bin, war ich mehrfach in Canada und habe auch zwei lange Kanutouren auf Nisutlin, Teslin und Yukon gemacht. 
Wenn man viel Zeit (mindestens 4 Wochen, wenn man auch fischen will) hat, kann man den Nisutlin sehr gut mit dem Teslin kombinieren und auf dem Yukon bis Carmacks oder gar bis Whitehorse fahren.
Der Nisutlin fängt mit flotter Strömung, aber grundsätzlich ohne Schwierigkeiten an und wird dann sehr langsam. Man muss über lange Strecken wirklich paddeln um voranzukommen. 
Der Teslin (Zeitbedarf bis Carmacks ca. 14 Tage) hat bei Beginn ein paar hundert Meter ungefährliche flotte Strömung und ist dann für die schätzungsweise nächsten 50 km sehr langsam und ruhig. Ein wenig kanuversierter kann sich somit in den ersten 2 - 3 Tagen in Ruhe auf die Paddelei einstellen. Danach hat der Fluss praktisch durchgehend gute Strömung und weitestgehend keine riskanten Passagen. Die Landschaft ist grandios. 
Schon bei meiner ersten Tour 1991 waren insbesondere auf Teslin und Yukon recht viele Kanuten unterwegs. Durch die enorme Weite und die Länge der Tour verteilte sich das aber sehr gut. Ich habe mich dadurch jedenfalls nie gestört gefühlt. Wir waren immer allein am Lagerplatz. Man sieht halt immer mal wieder andere Paddler. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wirklich, ob das heute immer noch so ist, da meine letzte Tour auf dem Teslin fast 9 Jahre zurück liegt. Da müsste man sich nochmal kundig machen.
Jetzt aber zum wichtigsten, der Fischerei … 
Die Fischerei war bei meinen Touren im Nisutlin eher mäßig (Äsche, Hecht), sowohl im Teslin Lake (Äsche, zumindest theoretisch Namaychush) wie auch im Teslin River (Äsche, Hecht, King Salmon, Inconnu) hervorragend und im Yukon (Äsche, Hecht, Inconnu, King Salmon) halbwegs gut!
Bei meinen beiden Touren gab es im Teslin River unglaubliche Mengen von Äschen, die bereitwillig so ziemlich jede Fliege und sogar Mepps-Spinner in Größe 5 (!) nahmen. Die Äschen sind enorm zahlreich, eine 40er war aber ein ganz guter Fisch. Der Teslin hat somit durchaus gute Äschen, ist eher nicht der Fluss für die Riesenäschen. Im Yukon fängt man auch Äschen, allerdings waren diese bei meinen Touren deutlich kleiner als im Teslin. 
Anfang August steigen im Teslin King Salmon auf. Die haben allerdings den Yukon hinauf schon eine ordentliche Strecke hinter sich, sind daher schon rot, bieten aber für den nicht zu verwöhnten Mitteleuropäer immer noch gewaltige Drills. Ich würde allerdings sagen, dass es nicht lohnt, speziell für die Lachse dort hin zu fahren. Da gibt es in BC und Alaska viel bessere Möglichkeiten. 
Hechte kann man eigentlich auf der gesamten Strecke überall erfolgreich befischen, wo die der Fluss ruhig und verkrautet ist und/oder Hindernisse (z. B. Bäume) im Wasser liegen. Auch die Zahl der Hechte ist teilweise beeindruckend. Am Yukon habe ich unter einem umgestürzten Baum 3 Hechte hervor geholt. 
Mit etwas Glück und vielleicht auch mehr speziellen Kenntnissen kann man auf der Strecke Inconnu (Sheefish) fangen. Diese bieten einen furiosen Drill, der keinem Lachs nachsteht. Ich habe zwei Mal kleinere Exemplare (50 - 60cm) als "Zufallsprodukt" mit der Fliege gefangen. Leider gibt es zu diesem Fisch kaum Informationen, aber ich bin sicher, dass man da mit mehr Kenntnissen deutlich erfolgreicher sein kann. 
Bärenbegegnungen hatten wir insbesondere bei der Tour 1998 am Yukon zwischen Carmacks und Dawson fast täglich. Alle Begegnungen waren "harmlos"! Die bedrohlichste Situation war ein Schwarzbär, der abends in die Nähe unseres Zeltes kam und einfach nicht wieder gehen wollte. Wir haben dann respektvoll abgebaut und sind noch einmal ein halbes Stündchen weiter gepaddelt. Ich persönlich glaube, dass man mit einer Schusswaffe eher Schaden anrichtet, als dass sie einen wirklichen Nutzen bringt. Ein Kanadier sagte mir mal, ihm wäre jeder Bär lieber als ein Kanute mit Waffe, der bei jedem Knacken im Gebüsch gleich losballert. Mein Tipp: Alle Tipps und örtlichen Hinweise (die gibt in jeder Tourist-Info) peinlichst genau beachten, dann ist das in der Regel schon o.k..
Kanuvermieter gibt es in Whitehorse reichlich. Die organisieren auch den Transport zum Start und vom Ende der Tour zurück nach Whitehorse für Boote und Mannschaft. Das ist somit logistisch überhaupt kein Problem.
Ich habe allerdings auch schon sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit einem Vermieter gemacht. Insofern würde ich mal rumhören, wer persönlich (und nicht "ich habe gehört, …") gute Erfahrungen mit einem Vermieter gemacht hat. Und kläre schon vorher, dass Du ein gutes Boot (z. B. Old Town Discovery) bekommst. Ich war beim letzten Mal mit www.blockhuettenabenteuer.de unterwegs. Mit denen war alles perfekt - gute Boote, sehr zuverlässig und sogar deutschsprachig. 
Zum Vergleich BC/Yukon: Yukon ist anders, aber (auch fischereilich) gewiss nicht weniger interessant. Die Möglichkeiten für lange Kanutouren mit guter "Infrastruktur" (Vermieter, preiswerte Erreichbarkeit von Flüssen usw.) sind im Yukon meines Erachtens unerreicht.
Zum Thema Ausrüstung: Ich kann nur dringend vor Billigausrüstung, insbesondere Billigzelten, warnen. Auch im Sommer kann man mal Sauwetter haben. Ich habe Mitte August schon im Schneetreiben im Zelt am Yukon gesessen. Das ist vielleicht nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, aber durchaus möglich.
Ich selber werde voraussichtlich im übernächsten Jahr wieder eine Tour mit einer Gruppe Fliegenfischer in der Gegend machen und beginne gerade mit der Informationsbeschaffung. Wir können uns ja im Laufe der nächsten Monate gelegentlich mal austauschen.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte weiter helfen.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## peterws (26. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

Ich kann Dir dazu nur einen Buchtip geben. Sehr spannend geschrieben und schildert die XL-Version Deines vorhabens.

"*Yukon-River-Saga* - Im Kanu durch Kanada und Alaska" von Andreas Kieling und Irena Bischoff, Heyne Verlag
http://www.amazon.de/Yukon-River-Saga-Andreas-Kieling/dp/3453178181/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1196069191&sr=8-1


----------



## Ansgar (28. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

Moin,

habe hier ne Zeit lang nicht rein geschaut - und war dann ganz ueberrascht, wie viel sich hier noch getan hat! #6

Onkel Klabauter, Sockeye, Stefan, Peter - vielen Dank fuer all die guten Tips!! Schoen, dass hier noch viel brauchbares bei rauskommt - freut mich. Da kann ich denn meinen Trip von langer Hand vernuenftig vorbereiten.

Buch wird auch geordert. 

Cheers
A.


----------



## Sockeye (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

Hallo Ansgar,

nur noch mal zur Mahnung, die niedlichen kleinen Pelztiere nicht zu unterschätzen. Dieser Camper im Yukon konnte den den Bär zwar noch töten, aber hatte nicht viel Spass dabei.

Hier die Bilder (nur für Hartgesottene)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/gruesome/polarbear.asp#photo

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Jean (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Kanada*

@ sockeye - nice pictures . . . #t:m

Ich denke man sollte das ganze nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen aber auch nicht überbewerten. Der zweite Link veranschaulicht deutlich das die Gefahr von einem Bären angegriffen und/oder getötet zu werden bei weitem nicht so groß ist wie viele denken - obwohl hier mit Sicherheit nicht alle Bär Attacken aufgelistet sind. Beim dritten Link sieht man was es bringt auf einen Bären zu schiessen ;+#c - Armer Bär! Nicht zu vergessen,die schiessen hier mit Jagdgewehren deren Kaliber und Durchschlagskraft mit Sicherheit einer Handfeuerwaffe überlegen ist. Trotzdem ist es besser als nichts aber Umsichtigkeit und etwas Verständniss für die Kreatur sind mit Sicherheit das beste Mittel. So long...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TriOIvvl2yI

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fatal_bear_attacks_in_North_America_by_decade

http://www.fieldandstream.com/fieldstream/outdoorskills/photogallery/article/0,13355,1542449,00.html


----------

